# Regulatory Compliance Category > Tax Forum >  efiling and windows problem

## wynn

Spent the last few days trying to submit my VAT returns via efiling using my default browser 'Windows'.
Everytime I tried to raise the return using 'adobe reader' my computer kicked me back to the previous page, I tried down loading 'adobe flash' through efiling link to see if that would help, it kicked me out every time.

I went direct to adobe, downloaded flash and noticed it wanted to load 'Chrome' as well, fortunately I already had 'Chrome' so just the flash loaded.

Tried to submit VAT return via 'Chrome' same problem.

In the end in desperation I used 'Firefox' and 'voila'

Has anybody else experienced a problem with efiling and 'Windows' and 'Chrome'??

----------


## Dave A

I've been having no problems via Internet Explorer.

There are two options when it comes to filling in those returns, though - flash or Adobe.

Are you having a problem with both options?

----------


## AndyD

> though - flash or Adobe.


Isn't Flash owned by Adobe? I've always considered them one and the same.

----------


## Dave A

Perhaps I should have said Adobe Flash Player and Adobe Reader - my mistake.

Anyhow, the option comes up at this stage, and normally defaults to Flash best I can tell.



If you don't have Adobe's Flash Player installed, obviously you'll have a problem.
Even if you select Adobe Reader you'll need a reasonably recent version. eFiling has a link to download Adobe Reader on the same page.

Practically, I expect far more people who fill these things in are more likely to have Adobe Reader than the Flash Player installed on their pc given the popularity of pdf files...

I do find the Flash version tends to render a lot faster though.

----------


## wynn

Yes using Windows Adobe Reader kept kicking me out and when I clicked on Adobe Flash it kept asking if I wanted to download Flash, when I clicked yes it would do the download then ask to switch the PC off.
When I logged back in and tried to open my VAT return using Flash or reader it kicked me out the same as before.
This was in Windows and Chrome, although by the time I tried Chrome I had already loaded Flash direct from the Adobe site but it still kicked me out even trying Reader through Chrome.

That was when I tried Firefox successfully.

Pays to have a few arrows in the quiver hey!

Hope SARS don't bitch about a late return as a result of this.

----------


## Dave A

Seems the Flash option doesn't work anymore. Filing my EMP201's now I kept getting kicked out with a security problem. The error message requests that I ensure I've selected the Adobe option when filling out the return.

----------


## Mike C

Is anyone else having a problem downloading their VAT statement from SARS Efiling?  Windows Explorer keeps on renewing the tab and sometimes I get a partial view, but then it hangs up, so I cant view the whole page - nor can I print or save it.

----------


## Chrisjan B

I struggle too, mostly I manage to get it working with Internet Explorer 32-bit on a Windows 7 64-bit machine with Adobe Flash player. Firefox is my favorite browser but for a reason I am unable to ascertain it does not work for me on e-filing with Adobe Reader or Adobe Flash player. 

I must say I use the latest nightly 64-bit builds of Firefox aptly called Nightly...

It is only for e-filing I use Internet Explorer.

Chrome I  use infrequently as I have a problem with the way I print my bank statements from ABSA with PDF Creator, I seem to remember a while ago I did try Chrome with e-filing with little success...

----------

Mike C (05-May-12)

----------


## Mike C

Hey!  I have just downloaded Firefox 13 and installed it!  It is fast and I am very impressed.  Last time I looked at Firefox was version 8.  I tried SARS and it loaded everything quickly, easily, and without a hitch!  What a difference to the hassle that I was having with Internet Explorer.  Just have to check out a few other things ... but for now I think I am a convert!

----------


## Chrisjan B

> Hey!  I have just downloaded Firefox 13 and installed it!  It is fast and I am very impressed.  Last time I looked at Firefox was version 8.  I tried SARS and it loaded everything quickly, easily, and without a hitch!  What a difference to the hassle that I was having with Internet Explorer.  Just have to check out a few other things ... but for now I think I am a convert!


 Remember to check for the latest versions of Java and Adobe Flash...

----------


## Mike C

Thanks Chrismine - have done that.  Looking good!

----------


## Dave A

> Is anyone else having a problem downloading their VAT statement from SARS Efiling?  Windows Explorer keeps on renewing the tab and sometimes I get a partial view, but then it hangs up, so I cant view the whole page - nor can I print or save it.


I _think_ the delay is due to Adobe programs intialising...

I often have to do returns in pairs, and the first load always has this lag. Second time around the return loads really quickly.

I suppose other possibilities are caching or decryption issues.

----------


## J7J

I don't know if this is going to add any value, but I just thought I would give a quick run-down of what I have found on the various browsers...

1)  Chrome does not seem to open the returns (like VAT201) properly. eSTT and eStamps seems to open fine in Chrome.

2)  Firefox - everything works (VAT201 / EMP201), except eSTT and eStamps - the text does not load on the screen.  When I had this issue before, I opened this screen successfully in Internet Explorer and decided to use IE for efiling... until (see point 3)

3)  Internet Explorer: IE seemed to open everything correctly before, until I got a new laptop, running Windows 7 (previously I had Windows XP).  Now IE does not want to open the returns - I had an issue where a pop-up would appear at the bottom of the screen asking me if I want to load / save the return (I think that is what it said - I can't check now as I fiddled with the settings and I don't get the same pop-up  :Blushing: ...).  When I got the pop-up, I tried both options and neither opened the return properly.  I fiddled a bit with the settings and after that it tries to open it in a new tab, but just keeps "Loading"...  This was a while ago and I have not tried fiddling around since.  I have since been using Firefox as it could open all the returns that I have had to use since then...

----------

Mike C (08-May-12)

----------


## Mike C

> When I got the pop-up, I tried both options and neither opened the return properly. I fiddled a bit with the settings and after that it tries to open it in a new tab, but just keeps "Loading"...


Thanks for the posting J7J.  I am still using XP and when doing VAT201/EMP201 I find that Adobe Flash works quite well, but the Adobe Reader option takes foooooooooorever to load.  If you have a cup of tea while waiting, it does eventually print.   My hassle was trying to get the VATSA (the Statement).  You don't have a choice of Flash or Reader.  It opens it in a new tab, which then keeps on disappearing and renewing itself until it times out.  This problem has only started a few months ago but, in my opinion, has been getting worse.  Tried about 8 times to get a printout but without success.

Loaded Firefox (as suggested by Chrismine) and the VATSA loaded and printed and saved quickly and without any delay.  What a difference.  I was most impressed.

----------


## chris_kzn

I know this is an old forum but the more places I post it, the better by results will hopefully return. I experienced a problem accessing the SARS efiling website with a specific Windows 7 computer, I soon found out that the problem is associated with using the 64-bit version of Internet Explorer as opposed to the 32-bit version. I suspect SARS website will only act on using the 32-bit version at present, perhaps in the future it will support 64-bit and the Adobe Flash 64-bit and Adobe Reader 64-bit.

----------


## marchant

Has anyone noticed any recent issues with efiling?

Most of the staff here get black screens when trying to open any returns etc (right clicking confirms its flash).

I have updated everyone's adobe flash and pdf, those using chrome disable plugin, checked in firefox that everyone's default application for opening forms is Adobe Reader(firefox), tried clearing their cache with CCleaner, and tested between IE, Chrome and Firefox.

What I have noticed is that they have to open and close their returns 2-3 times before it starts working in flash or jumps over to adobe pdf.  :Confused:

----------


## Christel

Sorry Marchant, can't help you here.  I submit a number of emp201's every month and besides that the website is very slow... i don't have any errors to report.  Hope you get the solution soon!

----------

marchant (05-Sep-13)

----------


## gabrielleb

so I am trying to pay vat today and internet explorer is being used .....all of a sudden I can now not open my vat 201 via my efiling profile and have never had a problem before. tried another computer ...same problem..... then tried google chrome browser and it opens the form......what on earth is going on at sars. if it wasn't for this forum I would never be able solve any of THEIR problems. sooooo mad. call centre is hopeless and can never help

----------


## Dave A

> .....all of a sudden I can now not open my vat 201 via my efiling profile and have never had a problem before.


I had the same problem with filing a VAT return last month - and solved it the same way you did BTW. However, my recent EMP201 filing went fine on IE  :Confused: 

Mind you, it's not the only "web page" I've had similar problems with in the last 30 days or so. IE seems to have changed something fairly significant... just not sure what.

Anyhow, the workaround for now until the IT boffs work it out would seem to be - use another web browser.

----------


## Mike C

I have been using Firefox and had no problems until today.  Submitted a VAT201 without hassles but when I needed to submit documents for a review it would not upload.  I tried three times.  Then logged on using Internet Explorer and "viola" ... problem solved!

----------


## gabrielleb

it seems that emp201 forms are fine because they open with acrobat reader but the vat forms are using flash player for some reason  and according to sars they are "migrating" over to using flash player........ IE  wont open the form so I tried a another computer that had google chrome on and it opens fine.guess I will just have to download it on mine and/or firefox just incase they don't sort the problem. It's just awful frustrating when you have to take an hour to do something that woulda have taken 5 minutes. Its just like sars easyfile.....not so easy and if it wasn't for this forum , I would never have got anywhere in the past! actually I checked that software too and its all of a sudden giving error 3138 but I found a fix here for it and now its working too.(well at the moment , that is ....)I don't feel they do much testing there and the call centre is just a waste of time.very sad....

----------


## gabrielleb

ha ! you see what I mean Mike!  no one browser seems to work for sars.... you have to have a couple of different ones . it doesn't quite make sense to me. Trial and error,trial and error......too much wasted time when we are all so busy! grrrrr

----------


## Wildsniper911

I only use Chrome these days (so far the best browser for me), if anyone has a problem opening Assessments and statement of accounts in chrome, do the following:
1. type in the searchbar in the browser: about**:plugins
2. It will give you list of plugins installed on the browser, now search for Chrome PDF Viewer click on the "Enable" to disable Chrome PDF viewer (It will be then greyed out)
3. Look for the Adobe Reader plugin, make sure it is enabled, that's it, from there on you'll be able to do everything with Chrome on SARS e-filing.

Hope this helped

----------

Dave A (28-Jan-14)

----------


## Dave A

> I only use Chrome these days (so far the best browser for me), if anyone has a problem opening Assessments and statement of accounts in chrome, do the following:


Aah - that explains why Chrome didn't work for me when (trying) to file a VAT201 last week.

The IE problem with opening VAT201's is still there. Ended up getting the job done in Firefox.

----------


## gabrielleb

sigh - sadly its still not working with IE...... just have to run a few browsers I guess  :Frown:

----------

